# New Black Sand



## pretty-nifty (Nov 4, 2009)

Picked up some Black sand from holeyrockoftexas.com for my new 75G. Looks great! It took a while for the gas bubbles to settle but it's fine now.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)




----------



## pretty-nifty (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm not quite sure how to post pics here. I'll figure it out and I'll post it.


----------



## pretty-nifty (Nov 4, 2009)

It seems that the only way to put pictures in a thread is to upload it somewhere and then point to it from the thread. Is there a way to upload pics here?


----------



## pretty-nifty (Nov 4, 2009)

Best I can do with a phone camera.


----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

Looks Good....especially with the holey rock.


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

i like the sand :thumb:


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Looks fantastic. If holey rock wasn't so darn expensive here in Ohio, I would have a tank like this! Black sand and white rocks provide lots of contrast, and at the same time make the colorful mbuna stand out :thumb:

The way you uploaded the picture is exactly the way it's done. CF isn't able to host pictures due to bandwidth issues. Also, that's a pretty decent shot for a phone camera!


----------



## blusue2 (Sep 9, 2010)

Absolutely Beautiful!!


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

fmueller said:


>


This cracked me up, fmueller! :lol:

pretty-nifty, I'm haven't been a fan of black sand or THR but your tank looks great! As fmueller noted the contrast really makes the mbuna colors pop.

Nicely done. =D>


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *pretty-nifty*,

How many lbs of sand did you use in your 75g?

Is it a colored quartz sand (ceramic coated)?

The tank looks great.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## pretty-nifty (Nov 4, 2009)

I bought 75 lbs. I've only put 50 lbs. I will add the rest today or tomorrow. As it is now, the fish are digging to the glass bottom. The sexfaciatus is the worst! Big mouth.


----------



## Bo_Diggity88 (Dec 13, 2010)

I really like your aquarium! It is about 100x better than mine :lol: Good Job :thumb:


----------



## theconverted (Jan 21, 2010)

i've tried to find black sand/tiny pebbles for my new tank i'm setting up on monday and i can't find any anywhere!! anyone know of any onlline places i could get it from. i need 40 or 50lbs it's a 50 gallon


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I bought mine at petco....really like it. A video of it in my sig line.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I use flourite (it does come in black sand)...pricey but good for your plants.


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

Very nice looking!


----------



## yaser1984 (May 22, 2012)

Woow, very beautifull. Thanks for sharing


----------

